# C. fredrickstalli



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

anyone have any info on this cichlid, photos? my lfs has babies and was thinking of getting a couple?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Great fish, aggressive like all the guapotes.

Let me find pics...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and the name is tough to spell right.

*friedrichsthalii* is the spelling you should search the net with.

...also, a 'couple' can be dangerous if you mean 2 or 3. One fish usually gets beaten to death depending on your tank size. An ideal group is 6. Again, tank size makes all the difference in the world.

Good luck!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This fish is in dire need of being re-named!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> This fish is in dire need of being re-named!


I know.







Along with that panda Uaru... fernandezperez.... ah f*ck it.


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

thanks for the info and the correct spelling.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

acestro said:


> This fish is in dire need of being re-named!


I know.:laugh: Along with that panda Uaru... fernandezperez.... ah f*ck it.








[/quote]

Ah, my moment to shine! I spent atleast twenty minutes studying this name so I could nail it one of these days :laugh: I believe its fernandezyepezi, I think there is a pleco under the same name, they are named after a pair of taxonomist (now thats a word that I don't think I have right :laugh: ) named Fernandez and Yepezi.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Way to shine.







I kinda wish scientists would avoid patronyms and just use descriptive words for fish (like macrostomus... large mouth...). But, whatchagonna do....


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I owned one. Like ace said, it's just like any large guapote. It'll need alot of space and won't likely tolerate tankmates once it's mature.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The loisellei I had was brutal at just 5 inches in length. They're almost frustrating, but definitely attractive fishes.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

acestro said:


> Way to shine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know what you mean, but I cannot say I blame them. If I spend half of my life trying to find a little tetra, I'm sure as hell naming it after me.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, I can see that.

:laugh:


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I dug up an old picture of mine. This guy now lives in a 500 gallon sump at a lps.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Those are beautiful


----------

